# Lost dog in Austin Tx



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lost RESCUE in West Austin, TX. Have been looking by foot and unable to locate since 9:30 p.m. Kelly 5-7 years old and is tiny at 7lbs, black and white, wearing a pink collar with tags. She NEEDS MEDICATION. She is a rescue dog and may be very fearful and skittish. Please DO NOT CHASE. Call 512.970.3512 or 281.770.4732 anytime day or night, 24/7 to report sightings.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Missing Poster*

Here is Kelly's Missing Poster. You should probably be able to download the photo to your computer in order to be able to share it in e-mails.

If you are on Facebook, you can share with Anyone who may know Anyone in the West Austin, TX, area by going to the Havanese Rescue Facebook page or directly by sharing Kelly's link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152793064480074&set=o.114120341972390&type=1&theater

Thanks for helping to bring this very scared tiny escape artist home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

fingers crossed.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

HRI's Dog Wrangler just received a call from a woman that had Kelly penned in last night, gave her food and water - then Kelly slipped out of her gate!!! The foster mom is on her way over to that area so please do it again everyone - PRAY!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

little rascal.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

KELLY IS HOME SAFE!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE PRAYERS!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

yea!!!!!!!!!!!! wohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
It's always so scary when they get away.
Whew!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your prayers that little Kelly would be found.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooray!!!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

great news!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:clap2:


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so happy he is safe and sound!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yippeee


----------

